# Evolution And The Big Bang



## British_Communist (Jun 9, 2006)

What are the Sikhi view on Evolution and the Big Bang? I'm a firm believer in evolution and the big bang, as i see that science can compliment faith, explaining how God created, whilst religion is trying to answer why God created. I believe that God was the cause of the Big Bang, and that God worked through natural laws and physics, etc in order to create all life on earth and even possibly in the universe if there is other life out there. I know alot of Christian fundamentalist have a problem accepting evolution and the big bang theory and use their own creation science, a science which is illogical and totally irrational. Sure we can't rely on science for all the answers, and the big bang theory is only a theory, but it is the closest we have ever come to explaining how the universe started, but science cannot explain why the universe started, or what could have created something from nothing, and that is where religion and faith comes in, it was God that created. All life on earth is unique and special, all life is sacred as it is created by God. How gracious is it of God to create the human race, a species which could become more self aware of its surrounding and actually be able to study God's creation. What are your views?


----------



## bopadum (Jun 9, 2006)

My dad has always taught me (so open to bias/translation - but a nice Belief) that it is written in our scriptures there is no point trying to figure out how it started and how it will end. The place is here and now - hence why we have the sword to deal with hear and now. That there are numereous universes we probably will not know about. 
By going to the moon (if we did-another can of worms) we have achieved nothing.

As for evolution I have never asked or looked for Sikhs view on Evolution. I suppose again as far as faith is concerned, does it matter? we are human now, a superior race and not doing a very good job of looking after the planet (Kal Yug/Dark Times). So deal with the hear and now.

I know the SGGS is quite scientific in places. So maybe someone has an actaul answer. I am sure Asa Di Var mentions something about Evolution. But I am at work and can't check this out... Speaking of which gotta go the managers coming in!

I knwo hindu ism is quite big on this sort of things with its twelve levels of heaven etc. Actually come to think of it the Dassam Granth goes into quite some detail about the levels of the universe, but again it doesn't say (as far as I have read/understood) about the begining/end. Though Guru Gobind Singh Ji does say he came to this world before (the part about Hem Kund-the temple in the Himalayans), so reading it properly may have some clues to his thinking on such things. That book is very persian based so I have to rely on the English Translations.


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 9, 2006)

british communist here is the site for where you can read about gurbani and science

http://www.freewebs.com/wgjkkwgjkf/


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 10, 2006)

Gurfateh

Inn Japu Ji Sahib we have verse Kita Pasau(exnpansion was done) Ekai Kwao(By one saying)Tis te Hoye lakh Daryao(from that Lakhs(.1 million) of places/spces were made.

Thenn we alsom have a verse that from creotor Wind was made and from wind/Gas did fluid was made and from that we had other matter.

Perhaps big Band made visible energy so we have precetion of space and time but matter evolved from energy to gas to fluid to solid.so both can be true.

coming to Bhagwat Purana,so called Hindu book,which is infact Sanatan Dharmi book we are dealt with evloution from acoutic ,to amphibous and then territorial.Dasham Granth is more in Braj dialect and not in Farsim which has more sound explantion of it.


----------



## Amardeep (Jun 11, 2006)

sath shri akal british_communist.

the sikh theory suports the big bang theory, but as u, says that it was God who created this bang.

as far as evolution, there are some verses that indikate that evolution has taken place, but it is indirect verses as sikhism does not give us any detailed description of how mankind was created. but it does not reject evolution ..


----------

